# samba files sorting



## yhq_34 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi,

Does anyone know the option to sorting files in smb.conf? I want to auto sorting by date. Because like VLC when I using it via samba share to play video, there is no sorting files option and I have to manually search.
Such as minidlna there is "force_sort_criteria=" options.


----------



## michael_hackson (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi!

Don't know but you may find it here somewhere:
https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/User_Documentation

That wiki should cover 4.10. I don't ever find any straight handbooks or how-to's on 4.10 but there is this official reference guide for 3.5:
https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/old/Samba3-HOWTO/

To make this post complete I can add that since it's Samba the first place to look is in their documentation.


----------

